# Trt advice



## Karl fischer (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys, curious to pick a few brains. In my 30s, been on trt for about 5 months. My family dr. Has been administering treatment with alot of input from me. He's generally been ok, not really versed in trt with someone my age. As of now, i am on 140 mg weekly, split over two doses. Two weeks ago i was on 160 mg weekly, and Peak test between doses was hitting 658 ng/dL. Dr. Wanted to drop the dose. Apparently his "target" is 615 ng/mL, the middle of the "normal" range. I told him flat out I disagree. We are supposed to have a followup to chat. 

So my question, anyone who's been on trt longer term with similar targets, what type of results have you had with 500s, 600s vs 800s, etc? General question I know. I am just curious if it's worth going to war with him just to bump it a few points. My symptoms have all but dissipated, but I am concerned longterm with growth etc. I don't wanna arbitrarily limit myself to mid range levels if it's gonna impact lifting longterm.


----------



## wallyd (Aug 19, 2015)

I would just be happy with what he is giving you & add to it when you want to blast a true cycle. You're not at the low end by any means. You said you feel better & the negatives of having low test have disappeared. I would roll with it, order your  own cycles to stack on top of trt. Be aware of when your Dr runs bloodwork so he doesn't figure out what you're doing.


----------



## Karl fischer (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah, thats a good plan and i had considered doing just that. I guess I was just curious if it was actually gonna be "low" if I am cruising in the upper 4 to 500s between injections while on trt. From the physiological side, I wasn't sure if it would negatively impact keeping gains etc. But I know that's probably hard to predict


----------

